# Plants that root onto/into driftwood



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

Out of the 2 plants, jave fern and java lace fern, which roots itself into porous driftwood? or do both?

What other low-light plants root into porous driftwood?

Any other regular light plants do this?

TIA,
C


----------



## fishn00b (Jun 10, 2005)

I heard that regular java fern will, but I'm not so sure about the others. Although I did get java fern and not root it to anything and its doing fine, I'm not so sure if that information was correct.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Many plants will root onto driftwood. Just about any of the mosses and most plants with a rhizome will. Lighting requirements will vary from species to species. Some crypts will need lots of light but your standard wendtii doesn't.


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

thanks all

As far as java moss, is willow moss the same thing? it looks the same... so does Vietnam moss???

i guess i could start a new thread on moss alone


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They are not the same and in fact look very different when studied under a microscope. (Non of are sure what christmas moss is so don't ask! lol)

I'll give you a link on the moss species and why yopu never know what you are getting from inexperienced LFS.

http://www.aquarticles.com/articles/plants/Leong_Mosses.html


----------



## euRasian32 (May 19, 2005)

ah so

I like the taiwan/christmas mosses, and the erect moss is cool too.


----------

